# mplayer used under console



## warrt (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, here's my problem of installing mplayer only used for console.

OS:FreeBSD 8.2-Release, just installed the base system. Then *pkg_add* these tbzs:

```
bitlbee
     emacs-nox11
     emacs-wget
     gmake
     mpg321
     w3m
     python26
     perl
     win32-codecs
     yasm
```

Also some other shared libs are included. Then I started to compile mplayer with `./configure --enable-fbdev` from source code. It passed configuration but failed *gmake*. Full details are in following file: config.log.

It is so weird that the configure without --enable-fbdev can succeed with some errors, and *gmake* also will be okay. Anyway,the kernel opens the VESA support:


```
options VESA
     options SC_PIXEL_MODE
```

Well, can someone tell me what the reason is?  I tried using ports to do this, but no options about FBDEV can be selected, so .. By the way, is there any tool to show images on console also used framebuffer? I found fbviewer, but it failed to install, and nethack is very funny, is there any other games on console? Just similar to nethack?

I just want to watch movies in console using framebuffer with mplayer. It's very cool and will be my only choice.

Thanks a lot, guys


----------



## xibo (Sep 4, 2011)

Even with VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE you won't have graphics unless you vidmode it. I've had aa/caca graphics in syscons before, but never framebuffer access. I think the mplayed video output device for fb would be vgl, which iirc is also availible via SDL which means you can get some games to run in syscons by using that, too.
I don't see a point of not using X11 for graphics though.


----------



## warrt (Sep 5, 2011)

xibo said:
			
		

> Even with VESA and SC_PIXEL_MODE you won't have graphics unless you vidmode it. I've had aa/caca graphics in syscons before, but never framebuffer access. I think the mplayed video output device for fb would be vgl, which iirc is also availible via SDL which means you can get some games to run in syscons by using that, too.
> I don't see a point of not using X11 for graphics though.



I'll try using vgl instead of fb, and by the way, there's some tool used to view images in console! Anyway, thanks a lot!


----------

